# Three Kindles - swapping device names/email addresses?



## Burkey (Mar 3, 2010)

Our household now has three Kindles... a first gen, a kindle keyboard, and a paperwhite.

We are switching up which family member "owns" each device, and we'd like to swap the kindle names & email addresses to reflect that change. I do know that I can edit that information under "manage your kindle" on Amazon's website. But before I try editing anything, I want to make sure I'm not going to mess things up... I don't want to lose the current email addresses we have now, I just want to switch which device they are attributed to. Can I just go in and edit, or is there some protocol to follow to ensure that I will not end up losing the three email addresses we already are utilizing.

Has anyone successfully done this before? Thanks to anyone who may be able to offer some advice.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Won't change anything unless you change it.  I've changed the names of my devices multiple times. . . . and have also changed email addresses.  

Though I'm not sure they'll let you change it to something that already exists.  So if K1 is called [email protected] and K2 is called [email protected], I don't think they'd let you change the address of K1 to [email protected] because it's already assigned to K2.  Once you've switched the k2 address to something else, you might be able to use its address for the K1. Not sure though. . . .you'd definitely have to wait until a sync happened and you're sure everything is changed.

Also, remember that the email address has to be one that no one else is using either. . . . .

I might suggest, if you're using email to send personal stuff to the kindles, you can sort of bypass that step using the Send to Kindle applet. Send to Kindle for PC is available to download at www.amazon.com/sendtokindle/pc and Send to Kindle for Mac is available for download at www.amazon.com/sendtokindle/mac. With it, you set it up on the computer and then pick which kindle and YOU don't really need to worry about what the email address is because the applet talks to your account more or less directly.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I cannot even find a way to change the e-mail address assigned to my PW.

Under MYK, the e-mail addresses for all my other kindles are editable, but the PW one is not.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BruceS said:


> I cannot even find a way to change the e-mail address assigned to my PW.
> 
> Under MYK, the e-mail addresses for all my other kindles are editable, but the PW one is not.


That's odd. Do you actually have the kindle yet? If not, that might be why. But if you do have it, it should be editable -- it's under Personal Document Settings, which is a bit confusing because it's also shown under Manage Your Devices, but you can't change it there.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's odd. Do you actually have the kindle yet? If not, that might be why. But if you do have it, it should be editable -- it's under Personal Document Settings, which is a bit confusing because it's also shown under Manage Your Devices, but you can't change it there.


That explains it.

Thanks Ann


----------



## Burkey (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you Ann!

I changed one email address to something temporary/random, and then immediately gave that device's former email address to the correct Kindle... and followed suit until all three units had the addresses I desired. I had no difficulties...the addresses were either thrown back into the public pool immediately for me to grab again, or perhaps were left active on my account somehow for the few minutes it took to get everything switched around.  So all three email addresses are still intact on our account, and now associated with the correct device!

This shouldn't have been such a fuss, but two out of the three family members involved were able to snatch (firstname)@kindle.com many moons ago. The thought of losing those addresses, or heaven forbid, just using the address originally associated with their "new" device, caused quite the stir around here this evening. LOL

Thanks again.


----------

